# Front fenders



## Jerry Socall (Dec 15, 2020)

Good evening, I was thinking building some front fenders for my old Ford 8N. Has any of you Ford guys built such a thing for your tractor? I thought of using trailer fenders or dryer drums. Any help on this project would be helpful........ Thanks, Jerry


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like an interesting idea? How about looking through a motorcycle savage yard (on line) and pick up a couple of matching fenders that are a little larger than the radius as the 8N front wheels.
There are a few places that sell tractor front fenders. Have a look and maybe get some ideas.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Jerry, I spotted these today and thought they might give you an idea for front fenders.


----------



## Jerry Socall (Dec 15, 2020)

Howdy, they look like they might be motorcycle fenders, interesting, never thought of them before. Thanks, Jerry


----------

